# Tampa bay duck hunting



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes they still do , over by gibsonton was the last i heard... ducknut will fill you in on the details when he shows up 
--i'm sure he knows...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhh Bluebills. You can hunt any public waterway if it has a boat ramp and is not within the city limits. That being said parts of the bay are within the city limits but you can still hunt.

Upper TB stay away (and I mean far away) from the power plants and the canals with residents. Double branch area on the edge of the weeds is good. The west side of upper is good but no cover. Stay away from the bridges. North of the Franklin there become large rafts of them. 

Follow the general rules (boating and hunting) and you will be fine. Just don't invite confrontation by staying clear of everything. Don't go in the closed to motor areas.

Lots of ducks in Gibsonton area between land and the spoil islands. South of the big bridge there are some shallower areas that get loaded.

Give a call to the FWC next year before the season opens and have a conversation with them to ensure any new closures.

I have no idea how you would hunt out there in an airboat as there is no cover to hide. Maybe to get out there and wade. I use a layout boat and a tender.

Good luck and do your best to get your grandfather out on the pond again, even if it is not the bay.


----------



## Rich B (12 mo ago)

Myfwc.com will tell you to shoot at least 300 feet from homes. Even the Pinellas ordinance on no shooting in the county is trumped by state law. Lake Seminole, Lake Tarpon, 4th Street near Ulmerton Rd, Cove Cay etc are all fair game.


----------

